# Profibus LWL - Anschluß Erdkabel?



## eYe (1 Februar 2010)

Moin,

habe hier eine Anlage mit 6 Gebäuden und 22 Geräten die über LWL (Profibus DP) kommunizieren sollen. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Siemens OLG G12 und 21 Slaves mit direkten LWL Anschlüssen. 
Das Ganze soll in einer Ringstruktur aufgebaut werden.

Nun wurde ich allerdings etwas verunsichert und zwar wurde mir gesagt, dass zwischen den einzelnen Gebäuden LWL Erdkabel verlegt wird und dieses nicht direkt an die Slaves/OLM angeschlossen werden kann, da es zu steif ist?

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das stimmt und wenn ja welche Lösung es gibt?
Muss ich also für jeden Übergang vom Erdkabel auf "Schaltschrank LWL" einen Umsetzer oder Switch haben?
Wo bekomme ich so etwas und was kostet es?


```
GLT
|
|(RS485)
|  
OLM G12            
Gebäude6--------Gebäude1----------Gebäude2---
|                                            |
|                                            | (LWL)
|                                            |
Gebäude5--------Gebäude4----------Gebäude3---

Pro Gebäude n-Slaves mit LWL
```

thx, eYe


PS: Sry, hab bisher immer nur Profibus RS485 in der Hand gehabt ^^


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das stimmt und wenn ja welche Lösung es gibt?
> Muss ich also für jeden Übergang vom Erdkabel auf "Schaltschrank LWL" einen Umsetzer oder Switch haben?
> Wo bekomme ich so etwas und was kostet es?



Du brauchst lediglich ein entsprechendes LWL-Patchfeld.
Das Ding hat keinerlei funktionalität, außer das saubere Auflegen des LWL-Erdkabels auf den von dir benötigten Steckertyp (z.B. ST/SC)
Von dem Patchfeld gehst du dann mit LWL-Patchkabeln auf deine OLM's.

Bekommen tust du das von jeden Elektrogroßhändler ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Approx (2 Februar 2010)

Das Auflegen (Spleißen) machen normalerweise Fachfirmen. So mit Dämpfung messen, Protokoll usw.
Bilder von Spleißbox und Patchkabel siehe Anhang...

Gruß


----------

